# Vehicle Tracker



## arthurx1234 (Jun 5, 2017)

I realise you can pay hundreds of pounds for a fitted hard wired tracker, but is there a portable tracker (battery powered/cig lighter powered) that has had good reviews preferably under £100.
Was wondering about a motorbike type tracker but the metal shell of the car might limit its functionality

Arthur


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can always use an old Android phone...

https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/gps-enabl ... ng-device/


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I fitted the unit from the below post and so far it's working well.

GPS Tracker ?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_ ... are_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

https://www.rewiresecurity.co.uk/gps-tracker-tk-104-vehicle-car-tracker

with £10 on a giffgaff SIM which doesn't expire and will take you years to use up.


----------



## sasamantha (Feb 26, 2020)

The most convenient vehicle tracker to use GPS powered by car battery is OBD. Plug and play, you can even transfer them to different vehicles as needed. Ease of use is its advantage, but OBD's disadvantage is fatal. It is not suitable for preventing theft. It may be easily detected and then removed, and you cannot track your vehicle.


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

sasamantha said:


> The most convenient vehicle tracker to use GPS powered by car battery is OBD. Plug and play, you can even transfer them to different vehicles as needed. Ease of use is its advantage, but OBD's disadvantage is fatal. It is not suitable for preventing theft. It may be easily detected and then removed, and you cannot track your vehicle.


Wouldn't recommend one on these to anyone. :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sasamantha said:


> The most convenient vehicle tracker to use GPS powered by car battery is OBD. Plug and play, you can even transfer them to different vehicles as needed. Ease of use is its advantage, but OBD's disadvantage is fatal. It is not suitable for preventing theft. It may be easily detected and then removed, and you cannot track your vehicle.


Hi, 3 posts & 3 links :? 
Hoggy.


----------

